# Long stop/start period after failed FET



## klmch (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi all,
Had my bfn from FET around 2 weeks ago, stopped all drugs and sure enough AF came on 2 days later as expected. Was relatively heavy but not unexpected, and seemed to die down after5-6 days, leaving a little spotting. But then 2 days later, I had more bleeding, and it's now gone on for 2 days. It's light but it is bright red, I.e. not old blood or brown endo spotting, which I'm used to. I'm worried as wondering if there is something wrong with me, but also aware that periods after failed IVF can be weird anyway. If this new blood is still my period, that means it's so far been 10 days which is very long for me....
Anybody else had similar experiences?


----------



## Mrs Courage (Jun 6, 2015)

Hi Klmch, 

I only bled during my 2 week wait a week before my HPT, it was quite heavy and this was a month ago exactly. I am still waiting for my perionds, I can only assume with your bleeding that it's the hormones playing havoc with your system and should hopefully settle down soon. I think if you are really worried you should contact your GP just in case. Much love xx


----------

